# Help, how to get liquid foundation off clothing?



## yummerz (Mar 25, 2006)

How do I get liquid foundation off of clothes?! It's already been washed, but still won't come out!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 25, 2006)

Hmm... Not sure if it has already been washed hun! Hopefully someone else will know!


----------



## LVA (Mar 25, 2006)

i dun know either .. but

wut if it's unwashed ?


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 25, 2006)

Tell me you didn't dry it.... at least with heat. If you did, it may be hopeless, heat usually sets in stains. If you didn't, try putting more detergent on it, maybe hand scrub it a little, and run it through the wash again.

Bleach could work, or bleach for colors.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I would let it soak in a mixture of baking soda and warm water for a while, then remove and rub the area with clarifying shampoo.


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 25, 2006)

Let us know if ya find something, cause I have the same problem! I use Revlon Colorstay and it STAYS! :wassatt:


----------



## HarleyQuin (Mar 25, 2006)

I have 2 kids who stain everything, and rather than tell me, they hide the nasty clothes in the bottom of the laundry basket.

I swear by oxyclean! I have the oxyclean for laundry that is in a spray bottle, it's a gel/spray. I have put stains through the washer and dryer more times than I can count and this almost always gets it out.

Spray the stain really well with the gel and work it into the fabric. Then toss it in a sink full of water. I let my son's shirt soak for 2 full days once because it was such a bad stain that I had dried in. White shirt with grass and mud, now looks like new.

Good luck.

HQ


----------



## L281173 (Mar 26, 2006)

Its best to wet the spot and then rub a little of your laundry detergent into the area of the garment. Let it set for about 30 minutes and then allow the garment to soak in cold water. Then wash.:icon_smil


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 26, 2006)

I've never tried these suggestions, but hopefully they will help:

SOURCE


----------



## yummerz (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, girls. I haven't tried yet, but I will for sure keep these in mind and try it out.


----------



## pj03079 (Mar 26, 2006)

I just spray stains with shout after I have dampened the area, throw it in the washer and I haven't had a problem yet. But to qualify that.........kids can get stains into things like I have never seen in my life and my kids are grown now so maybe my stains are a bit easier these days.


----------



## angel101 (Sep 1, 2013)

What ever you do - DO NOT  use nail varnish remover . All it did on my school shirt which is blue and white was make pink patches !

So now im use shampoo and turps and that doesnt work .

How about going on Vanish tip Exchange


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 2, 2013)

I use a brush cleaner with a dabbing / blotting motion with either a paper towel or a toothbrush. Never RUB! As this will only work the pigment deeper into the fabric. A Tide Pen might work, depending on the material of the fabric. In my experience, it's "ok" but not 100% when it does work.


----------

